# my wish came true



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

my wish just came true i wanted too have one more storm before i stoped plowing and there was no snow in the forecast. I got up this morning nd we have 5" and its still snowing!!!!!! :redbounce prsport xysport


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, where are the pics?


----------



## PahlsLawnCare (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea we have had two of those storms i was suprised. We had about 5 inches of wet stuff about two weeks ago and now there saying theres another 9 coming this week. Im glad i didnt go anywhere for spring break this year.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Have any pictures from the storm??


----------

